# Hab service: nasty surprise



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

Just had my PVC serviced by a local MCEA guy. I was impressed with him, very thorough and seemed to know his stuff.

I had to drop my wife off somewhere and when I got back he told me there was a problem with the Truma combi heater. He had put it on to test it and then it had just stopped working. He had a Truma manual of some kind which suggested checking a fuse on the control panel as first port-of-call. He found that the fuse (F1?) had blown and said he would be able to get a replacement quickly and hope that solved the problem, otherwise I might be looking at replacing the circuit board.

Some time later he got me to come and look at the leisure battery. I thought anyway that it was possibly on its last legs. He said it was 'cooking', registering over 17 volts. Then he decided that the transformer was delivering too high a voltage. Then the transformer seemed to pack up altogether!

He tried to phone other people to try and sort out what was going on but didn't really get anywhere. So he completed the service, said he would get back to me a.s.a.p. with the solution but it was looking costly - new leisure battery (which as I say I was expecting) and new transformer ( which I wasn't) at £100.

I think he was straight - only charged me £70 for more than 3 hours work and left a detailed checklist. But is seems a coincidence that the transformer packed up whilst being tested and he did seem to be at the limit of his experience/competencies.

So, anyone got any ideas or advice?

Many thanks in advance,

Phil


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Eddie at VanBitz would be my first port of call - he will sort it properly and won't 'rip you off'.

Mike


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

My son has mentioned regulator fault.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Hi Phil, where abouts are you in the Country?


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks, Rowley. I'm in Manchester.

I should perhaps have made it clearer that I think when he's had a chance to talk to his friends he will come back and hopefully be able to fix it. But I was hoping I might get some ideas about what might have happened.

Phil


----------



## locrep (Dec 5, 2011)

What sort of power supply was he using for testing?


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi,

He was using my hookup cable plugged into the mians via an adpater. Is that what you mean?

Thanks,

Phil


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

I always wonder what they do with a habitation service, as far as I know there is no maintenance required on a Truma Heater or on any other piece of equipment so why pay someone else to switch things on.
Perhaps someone would enlighten me if I am missing something.

Mike


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

I presume he was going to check whether the gas was burning efficiently/safely?

Phil


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

I've just been having a look at the electrics to see if I can understand what's going on. On hook-up, everything is dead except my single 13 amp socket which is fine. Is this what I should expect? (i.e. does the socket have no connection with the main electric unit which is thought to have 'blown' during the inspection?) 

The leisure battery is reading 12.4v, after 3 days, which I believe means about 80% charge. Would a battery that may have been 'fried' record a reading as high?

Many thanks for any help,

Phil


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

Phil42 said:


> I've just been having a look at the electrics to see if I can understand what's going on. On hook-up, everything is dead except my single 13 amp socket which is fine. Is this what I should expect? (i.e. does the socket have no connection with the main electric unit which is thought to have 'blown' during the inspection?)
> 
> The leisure battery is reading 12.4v, after 3 days, which I believe means about 80% charge. Would a battery that may have been 'fried' record a reading as high?
> 
> ...


When in doubt second opinion always, I think like you about coincidences until I did some bodywork on a old 
Cosworth and it left me running like a tractor to the owners disgust
Turned out a plug had died whilst I had it,


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

Looked closely today and the charger etc unit is a Calira EVS 17/12 - DS/V. There's a not very helpful Calira website - all in German as they apologise for not yet having sorted out English and French translations. Seems my model might be obsolete. I thought it would be good to try and source like for like replacement. The guy was talking about getting a 'smart' or 'intelligent' unit. My concerns would be that (a) smart and intelligent are words I tend to avoid when it comes to vehicles after recent experience of cars that are too clever for their own good, and (b) surely all the various connections will different and a lot of rewiring work will be required.

Any advice out there?

Phil


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi

Try Jonathan at JMR based in Manchester

http://www.jmrcaravancare.co.uk

Hes the best...I assure you

Tell him Dave in Oldham recommended him.

I wont use anyone else

Cheers

Dave & Jan


----------



## peej (Feb 21, 2009)

Funnily enough I have just had a similar experience when my AS Symbol was serviced at Autosleepers own service centre at Willersey.

They told me it usually happens if the electrics are connected while the water is drained down for the winter.

Since we always use gas to heat our water I never noticed it wasnt working.

Peter


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

I seem to be making some progress. The guy phoned to say he'd been advised to contact 'plug-in Steve' who will be able to recommend a replacement charger. Anyone heard of him? From his website sounds like a useful guy:

http://www.expluginsteve.co.uk/

If I get a good result I'll post this under 'Companies'.

Phil


----------

